# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Αποχή από το internet

## stoidis

Τι θα λέγατε για μία 2ήμερη ίσως αποχή από το internet, ως ένδειξη της αγανάκτησής μας από την ακριβή πρόσβαση και του ανύπαρκτου DSL?
Έχει ξεκινήσει poll εδώ :
http://forums.delphiforums.com/adslg...ages?msg=290.1

----------


## dti

Μέχρι να όργανωθεί η 2ήμερη αποχή ελπίζω να έχουμε στήσει και κάνα κόμβο εμείς, ώστε να συμμετάσχουμε και σαν δίκτυο!!!

----------


## volman

Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα, δυστυχώς. Μα καλά τώρα θα κάνουμε "απεργία", που έχουν βγει και άλλοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί παίκτες στην σκακιέρα της τηλεφωνίας; Τώρα που θα αρχίσει να πέφτει το κόστος σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο; Δεν ξέρω, χλομό...

----------

